# PTO guard chains



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

I want the opinion regarding these chains. I believe that chains should be short and not wrap around the shaft. The plastic clip they attach to is designed to be weak so it can break at the shaft end. If it breaks at the other end because you attached it with a metal clamp or allowed it to wrap itself around the shaft, it could break at the other end resulting in a spinning chain attached to the PTO shaft. Since the plastic clips break all the time, it safe to leave the cover spinning freely without the chain?


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I've never used the chain myself, in fact mine doesn't even have a chain. It seems to me that a piece of clothes line rope would be safer if you had to use some method of keeping the cover from spinning.


----------

